# What possible make/year is this bike?



## Drzdave58 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks to be a '30s-'40s light weight. Seems like most bikes up there were made by CCM.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jun 2, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Looks to be a '30s-'40s light weight. Seems like most bikes up there were made by CCM.



Thx...another fella thinks it may be a 30 something english made bike...the guy never replied to my messages so I don't know for sure


----------



## Oilit (Jun 8, 2018)

Drzdave58 said:


> Thx...another fella thinks it may be a 30 something english made bike...the guy never replied to my messages so I don't know for sure



It looks like there's a head badge on it, what's it say?


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jun 8, 2018)

Oilit said:


> It looks like there's a head badge on it, what's it say?



I don’t know...the guy who had it for sale didnt reply back to me..


----------

